# Dremel vs electric hoof knife



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thinking of buying an electric hoof knife. Does anyone know if you get the same results by using a dremel? Does it get too hot when using? Is it worth the splurge for the electric hoof knife?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have the Hoof Knife. I love it. Some people use full size grinders or Dremels. The full size grinders are too heavy for my wrists and the Dremel takes too long. You can get different grit discs with the HK. They seem to last a really long time. The original coarse grit disc I have has trimmed 50 goats' hooves every 3-4 weeks for over a year and still is has all the grit on it. (kids, does and bucks are included in the 50). 

For me, the Hoof Knife works great. I am sure others have their favorite hoof trimming tools.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I use a grinder and a dremel. The dremel is more of a finishing tool IMO, and not so much for anything more. Folks who have the electric hoof knife seem to like them. It looks like sort of a petite version of a grinder.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

You could order a mini angle grinder
http://www.treelineusa.com/power-carving/electric/proxxon-angle-grinder.html
and then purchase the trimming disc that you want and save $30-60.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I've used a Dremel on mine, but I find it takes a very long time to do anything substantial and, to me, it's more labor-intensive than using shears. It can get a bit hot if you're trying to do an entire hoof with it. It's okay for finishing, but I'd never want to use it as a primary hoof trimming device.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the input definitely won't use a dremel for anything more than finishing. Will continue to look into hoof knife vs mini angle grinder. I wanted advise before I splurged on the hoof knife.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I just recently bought a hoof knife and I am delighted with it. I couldn't begin to get the goats hoofs flat with the other tools. I was nervous at first but I zipped thro all my goats in no time once I got the hang of it. I think its well worth the money.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I also think the electric hoof knife is well worth the money. I bought it in Feb 2012, still going strong..;-) I used to pay someone to do it costing me $40.00 a month, so now I do it myself. Basically it paid for itself;-)


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

I have such a hard time maneuvering the trimming shears so I am definitely interested in something that gets the hooves smoother and is more user friendly.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

sassykat6181 said:


> You could order a mini angle grinder
> http://www.treelineusa.com/power-carving/electric/proxxon-angle-grinder.html
> and then purchase the trimming disc that you want and save $30-60.


Does this tool get hot when using?


----------

